# drywall buddy



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

This week I purchased a new tool .It is a cart that works as a cutting table board mover and lift loader plus many other uses. I have only used it for 2 shifts and am in love with this tool I encourage any boarder to look up betterwaytools sorry don't know how to add links to web sites but it is easy to look up. watch the vids he has ive tested it out it passes perfectly. did 5/8s 54ìn never been that easy. loads the lift in tight rooms I wouldn`t have been able to load in before. and I can cut boards faster without contorting my back check it out guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## charlie710 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Drywall Buddy*

So cool to see another hanger feeling the possitive results when using The Drywall Buddy. Thank you Gordie for the review. For all those who wish to see more visit www.betterwaytools.com to view videos, testimonials and more.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Gordie, how is the Budy going? It has been a while since you got it so you have probably put it through it's paces by now.


----------

